# Antibiotic use, h. pylori, and rumbling stomach.



## lunarflame (Jan 7, 2012)

My doctor found out I had h. pylori last summer (he tested randomly because he didn't know what was going on, actually had mono). So, I ended up taking flagyl, tetracycline, and bactrim. I had previously had ibs-d my entire life but it was manageable. After this antibiotic therapy things got much worse. Tested negative for h. pylori but got a ton of extra stomach issues. I got severely constipated (first time ever at 31) after the antibiotics. Then over 6 months I got acid reflux, and went back to to having d. Now, I have the issue of flares of extremely loud rumbling stomach, burping, and excessive gas. It feels like I have bubbles in my stomach moving around and in my throat and it sounds like water swishing around in my intestines. Anyone else get this and have any ideas about it? I went to see a GI specialist and he gave me xifaxan for 7 days. It may have helped some but nothing very noticeable. I'm wishing I would have never been tested for h. pylori. My GI specialist even told me that it wasn't a big deal and is usually asymptomatic. I feel like the treatment ruined my stomach some days.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I think you might benefit from the use of a good probiotic. It could make things worse before you feel better though.... that is called a HERX reaction and fairly typical. ANd it could take a fairly lengthy trial to see actual improvement... think weeks rather than days. But over the course of all of these problems you may have had the fine bacterial balance in our guts get out of whack. Probiotics ... given time.. can restore a good balance.


----------



## rhonalomey (Aug 15, 2005)

My doctor insisted I take probiotics with antibiotics. Says it is essential.


----------



## rhonalomey (Aug 15, 2005)

My doctor insisted I take probiotics with antibiotics. Says it is essential.


----------



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

Wow. That was a lot of antibiotics. You may be experiencing some intestinal yeast overgrowth as a result, which can make a person miserable. With a little help from you, this should self-correct after a couple of months with the following;Take a broad-spectrum Probiotic daily with a large glass of warm water.For two months avoid simple carbohydrates in your diet. This is all 'white' starches and grains (like white rice or white flour)and most fruits/ juice/ pop/ candies, and simple starches like potatoes.Some people feel that Grapefruit seed extract supplements help during this time as well.Good luck.


----------

